# L'amour des trois oranges - De Nederlandse Opera



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Saw _L'amour des trois oranges_ at DNO yesterday. It's the first revival of this production by Laurent Pelly.










I know the DVD & noticed subtle differences. Not sure if this was deliberate or just because no production/performance can be re-created exactly.

I'm not going to bore you all with a detailed review but it was fantastic; I loved it & the audience loved it. There was lots of laughter & afterwards I could hear several animated conversations with characters being mentioned so didn't need to speak Dutch to understand. And many of the guys & maybe some girls were whistling the march as they made their way out.

Great costumes especially Fata Morgana (Anna Shafajinskaja) and La Cuisinière (Lukas Jakobski). If you're on Facebook check them out on Anna Shafajinskaja's Facebook page (They are public but you might need to follow her to see them)

I would recommend Amsterdam, the opera house & this production & lucky me is seeing it again tomorrow & on Friday.

Bachtrack review


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Love that make up - looks like a very colourful production!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

curtain call 10/03/13


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the post Annie!

The opera house certainly deserves more attention.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Thanks for the post Annie!
> 
> The opera house certainly deserves more attention.


Full house yesterday.



I would recommend a trip to everyone & would definitely come back. Tickets are easy to book, prices are reasonable, acoustics are wonderful & the natives are friendly.


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Congratulations - sounds like you had a GREAT time! Wish I could go too ... I saw Love for Three Oranges about 35 years ago at Indiana University and had completely forgot about it. I guess it didn't bother me enough that I didn't understand what was going on! lol


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Annie, am I reading this correct... you will see THREE performances of this opera in Amsterdam ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Annie, am I reading this correct... you will see THREE performances of this opera in Amsterdam?


Yes, three!

And tonight I'm seeing St Matthew Passion at the Concertgebouw. I've never been to the Concertgebouw before & really looking forward to experiencing for myself its famous acoustics.

I'm having a fabulous cultural week. As well as music I've just about visited every museum & art gallery in Amsterdam.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Annie, how was the passion ? The final part always gets me as does Erbarme Dich. Was there applause ? If I'm correct there are some venues where it is normal not to clap after the Matthew Passion. Probably not in the Concertgebouw. Amazing building isn't it !

Two weeks ago in London (to see Tosca ) I went to the National Gallery and the British Museum. Amazing that entrance is free! On the other hand, to visit Westminster Abbey it costs 18 pounds....


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> Annie, how was the passion ? The final part always gets me as does Erbarme Dich. Was there applause ? If I'm correct there are some venues where it is normal not to clap after the Matthew Passion. Probably not in the Concertgebouw. Amazing building isn't it !


It was wonderful & yes there was applause. I think as it's a secular setting (as opposed to sacred) applause is normal. But there was applause when I saw it in King's College Chapel in Cambridge so there doesn't seem to be a hard & fast rule.

To be honest I was slightly unnerved by the acoustics at first. I was on the front row of the balcony & could hear whispered conversations in the stalls! And then the music starts & you can hear every note with such clarity & you can understand why the place is so revered.

When were you there? What did you see?



Dongiovanni said:


> Two weeks ago in London (to see Tosca ) I went to the National Gallery and the British Museum. Amazing that entrance is free! On the other hand, to visit Westminster Abbey it costs 18 pounds....


It's good that there's free admission to museums & art galleries in London but then the entrance fee to Westminster Abbey & St Paul's puts people off!


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

I love St. Matthew's Passion. This is my favourite recording of it. Would love to see it performed live one day!


----------

